# 3/29 Report



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok, this was about the worse visibility I think I have ever been in. 

First plan was to get out to the Big O because we had some folks that wanted to get out there. A combination of medium seas and a slight boat issue made us reconsider getting all the way out to the Oriskany. Headed for a closer spot finally got geared up to go down.

I started down the anchor line and I seemed to be going into some abyss that kept getting darker and darker. All of a sudden I saw the anchor chain, but still could not see the wreck. What the hell. Then about 6-7 feet in front of me, it appeared. It was the worst viz I have had since I began diving last year. 

Proceeded to see if I could bump into a fish to shoot. Saw 15-20 lb snapper everywhere. At least where I could see. Then out of the abyss the striped convicts start showing up in front of my face. Nice sized ones too. Got two nice sized ones on the stinger before I decided it was just too crappy and headed up. 

I show up to the boat and everyone starts to ask me if I had fish. Sure do. They promptly reply that I should hand them my stringer because there's a shark. I comply and get mybutt out of the water. 

Brandy came up with some sheeps as well and he had to poke at the shark to keep him off his stringer. I'll let him tell that one.

Next Armondo and Jay head down. They weren't down maybe 6-7 minutes and they show back up to the surface screaming shark. But not just one. But three that passed right in front of them. They can elaborate a bit on that story as I was not down there.

We decided to call it a day and headed back in after that. Not a good day diving, but was still better than the household chores.

Thanks for the trip Armando.


----------



## Bucki (Dec 24, 2007)

nice pair of sheep. :clap:clap


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Did household chores.

Nice fish,

Any identification on the sharks?


----------



## jlbdvm (Nov 12, 2007)

Okay-I will elaborate knot!! After Brandy and Knot got out of the water - Armando and I were to hit the water! The shark that brandy had to poke in the nose was probably long gone!!

armondo and I were diving nitrox (sweet) - I recommend! 

Well we headed down the anchor line! The Visiblity was GREAT for 5 feet! At about 50 feet some one turned off the lights! Like walking to the bathroom at 3 am! After we got to the wreck - I mean bumped into the liberty ship! Armando was doing what he does best - hunting!

there were several red snappers coming up to see us - since we are better looking than brandy and knot! .... and the visibility was so great! Right!!

Some spades came by and I promptly got caught up in monofilament line! I sat down on the wreck to get loose and Armando tapped me on the shoulder and pointed! Really I think he pushed me but a shark was cruisin behind me within 5 feet. I turned around and saw shark - so close I could not see head and tail thru my mask! Good visibility!! Told Armando Okay - But there were 2 bigger one under that one!! 

We decided to get our asses out of the water!! Quickly!!

Very poor visibility! Us in THEIR refrigerator - it was time to leave!!

Knot I have to correct you - it was a 8 minute dive!!

Oh - I want to thank ya'll for the sheepheads and the 3 stitches in my thumb cleaning those things!! I had to go to the clinic and sew myself up!!

all in all a good day!!!

Later,

Jay


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Jon, thanks for the PM and report, you guys had a bummer of a day out there, glad only little bumps was all you had to worry about with the sharks. I'd like to hear more about that from those guys. Tough break on the dive, maybe next time, oh, those Sheepies are HUGE, way to make something of it.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job guys! I got the account over the phone from Armondo and Brandy both!

Yall laugh at me carring a powerhead if ya want! Glad he didnt get any of them good sheeps though! Cou;d really care less if he bit one of you asses. I mean seriously KNot, youplowed over my mailbox last time you were at my house, and this morning, Armondo runs over my 24 foot extension ladder and spits it wide open. I mean come on guys.oke

next time you all come over to my house in the morning, yo gonna come thru my bay window and run my frickin TV over???????

Hee hee!

Was good seein ya again this morning Dr. Jay! Sorry to hear them sheeps got the last laugh on you.


----------



## H2OArman (Oct 7, 2007)

Good Morning Guys

I just had toDigest yesterday before I could talk about it let me start from the begining we all got to Clay's house about 8am and I made a grand entrance by running over Clay's 24ft Latter bent it to shit LOL ( Clay I already Got you a latter so don't go out and buy one ) we loaded the boat with 15 tanks and gear for 5 people 2 coolers full of food and drinks and 100 gallons of gas my boat say 1200lbs max for gear and people bad move but here we go.

Now we head out from shoreline park and the fog is so thick you can't see the markers 50ft in front of you finally we get to the pass its not that bad a few waves 2 to 3 footers for about 9 miles then it clears up and lays down to about 1 footers at that point I go punch it and the boat doesn't move faster than 9 knots I went oh oh someoneask's are we full of water.

I open the rear hatch and Oh Shit we are full of water at least 100 gallons or more the bilge is not running so I jump to the manual switch it comes on Thank god. Now I'm debating weather to call the Coast guard or not! as the water is bilging out I try to call dalton and Clay I figuredthey where close but no reply from them at that point we don't know where the water is coming from so I turn around and start heading back brandy and Jon figured it out right away the seam between the bottom and top of the boat the screws are lose and there is a opening and everytime we hit a wave the water seeps in a little at a time thats great news so we stop and empty the water,

all gone I decide not to go to the O and head in we go right by the Liberty Ship and brandy and Jon say let dive the liberty ship my numbers for the liberty ship are wrong but Jon brought his GPS in his bag and we make course Corrections. 

Now of Course brandy is ready to get in first then Jays friend Robert then Jon they all hit the water Brandy and Jon head straight down Jays Friend Robert swims around the Boat and back to the latter and says I quote says I CAN'T DO THIS NO WAY I CAN'T DO THIS now I don't know what to say except get out of the water he's hangin on the back of the boat his eyes are open so wide that I'm getting nervous so jay immediately starts pulling him out of the water ( I know this is terrible but I got it all on film LOL sorry Robert ) anyway after that ordeal here comes Brandy with his hand on his head SHARK he's got a stinger full of Sheaps head and he's telling us he just had to fight off a shark trying to take his stringer so me and Jay are already geared Up so I ask Jay do want to do this, He says Yea as we are talking Jon comes up with 3 more sheapies so we load our Spearguns and Off we go.

Our desent down was very Ire' nasty soupy water but when we hit about 50 ft NOW its bad all day light is gone and you feel like your diving at night No Bull shit we can see maybe 5 ft more like 3 ft we continue down the anchor rope inching away till we see the anchor chain we still didn't see the wreck until we reached the the anchor.

Now we are just sitting there watching all these Huge Red Snapper ( which by the way are indangered ya right) waiting for some sheapies to come but I remind you Viz is about 3 to 5 ft well Jay gets caught up in some fishing line and pulls his rambo knife and starts cutting I was looking at him and decided to turn around I remind you its dark and spooky down there and what do I see An Eye thats right a big Eye Viz is so bad I can't see the whole Body but its big with my left hand I start hitting Jay to get his attention he turns around I would have payed money to to see the expresion on his face but I was a little busy with Mine.

I slide down the side of the libery ship like if I was hiding ya right not from that big thing anyway as I start to go down I notice its not one shark I can see 3 sharks and the ones below look bigger now I'm saying to myself thank god I'm a law biding citizen or I would have shot one of those big Snappers and these sharks would have come out of know where and you can figure the rest. anyway I look at jay to give him the shark signal and his thumb is already pointing in the Up Position Of course I was down for that I didn't even say yes I just took off I don't know how deep we were but we made it to 50 ft in record time stop there for a few seconds laughed it off and continue to the boat slowly when we got to the top we couldn't get in the boat fast enough, So that was our Saturday adventure as always its an adventure on my boat everytime we go out.

Iwant to thank all you guys for coming Until next time Puddle Jumper Adventures.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (3/29/2008)* Cou;d really care less if he bit one of you asses. I mean seriously KNot, youplowed over my mailbox last time you were at my house, and this morning, Armondo runs over my 24 foot extension ladder and spits it wide open. I mean come on guys.oke
> 
> next time you all come over to my house in the morning, yo gonna come thru my bay window and run my frickin TV over???????


Its more like bumped you already screwed up mailbox, but I'll take the "mailbox killer" nickname that coochie gave me I guess. I'm just glad that Armando ran over your ladder. Now I am not the only one that has ran over something at your house. Haha. I'm glad that you were concerned about us Clay. I'll remember that.:moon


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

We really were concerned about you John! We didnt know about the sharks, but after losong radio contact with you guys once you were at the Liberty, Dalton changed course on the way in and headed to the Liberty to check and make sure all was well.

I was up on the bow watching for floating spearguns, tanks, and any other goodys that might a been left if the worst happened. And oh yeah, looking for any of you guys floating with your SeeMeTubes sticking up!:moon

Seriously though, I am glad you guys did allright, and with such terrible experince, still managed some fish!!:clap


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (3/30/2008)*We really were concerned about you John! We didnt know about the sharks, but after losong radio contact with you guys once you were at the Liberty, Dalton changed course on the way in and headed to the Liberty to check and make sure all was well.
> 
> I was up on the bow watching for floating spearguns, tanks, and any other goodys that might a been left if the worst happened. And oh yeah, looking for any of you guys floating with your SeeMeTubes sticking up!:moon
> 
> Seriously though, I am glad you guys did allright, and with such terrible experince, still managed some fish!!:clap


You know, we were joking that you would look for a floating guns in the debris fieldbefore you searched for us.:moon


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hee hee...with friends like me...who needs enemies!!!:doh


----------



## H2OArman (Oct 7, 2007)

Trust me Clay if i was going to sink I would float with my ass up that would motivate you to save me LOL


----------

